# Modificación de la BIOS



## wyr3x (Jun 14, 2006)

Alguien sabe como modificar la BIOS? .... como accedo a retocarla a nivel físico?.... sé hacerlo en ensamblador, desde la propia PC, mediante un programa virosico, pero me interesa trabajar con la pc apagada.... saludos!


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

Sacá la Eprom de la BIOS de la PC
Leele y guarda toda la memoria en un medio seguro
Borra la memoria con luz ultravioleta
Escribi tu nueva BIOS
poné la Eprom en la PC


----------



## wyr3x (Jul 3, 2006)

gracias chuko...a veces me olvido de las cosas simples ...igual ya la retoqué con un pequeño sistema virosico..


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 14, 2009)

Y que es lo que te interesa modificarle?


----------

